# Barbacoa Pointers



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got me a cow head and I plan on smoking it. Gonna wing it but was curious if any of you 2coolers out there have done it before and can give me some pointers. Thanks in advance


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

In a pit or in a hole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

vertical smoker.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Low and very SLOW!


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Maybe a dumb question, where do you get a cow head?

and don't say off the cow


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

www.smokingmeatforums.com .

They may have some insight.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Any slaughter house, like Kasper's in Weimar or Willie Joe's in Schulenburg/High Hill.

I'll tell ya right now, that smoker doesn't look big enough...


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

you don't have to buy the head, lots of places sell just the cheek meat, just check around.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I would imagine that whatever you do, the meat should spend a fair amount of time wrapped in foil in order to break the meat down.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Outwest said:


> you don't have to buy the head, lots of places sell just the cheek meat, just check around.


HEB and Fiesta have the cheek meat. Crovac'd. I am sure Kroger has it as well.

While you are at it, might as well do some tongue.


----------



## Crappiegill (Apr 6, 2015)

Spice it with only salt wrap in heavy duty foil place in the oven at 225...250 ? for 6 hrs and you'll have some good Barbacoa


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Just gonna come out an say it, being a poor Mexican growing up. We would get the cow heads an make our own barbacoa. The meat cooked on the bone personally I think taste better. We also ate the brains an eyes. Head was cooked outside in the ground. Start a fire an place river bottom rocks in fire, dig a deep enough hole (about 2-1/2deeper than head is tall) by now embers from should be about right. Shovel embers into hole minus rocks. Once embers in hole shovel a layer of the stones in to cover embers. Now place wet toet sacks on stones. Place wrapped cow head in hole. Cover hole with tin an start fire on it. 5-6 hours later take head out.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh yes, the only way to go.


AguaMala said:


> Just gonna come out an say it, being a poor Mexican growing up. We would get the cow heads an make our own barbacoa. The meat cooked on the bone personally I think taste better. We also ate the brains an eyes. Head was cooked outside in the ground. Start a fire an place river bottom rocks in fire, dig a deep enough hole (about 2-1/2deeper than head is tall) by now embers from should be about right. Shovel embers into hole minus rocks. Once embers in hole shovel a layer of the stones in to cover embers. Now place wet toet sacks on stones. Place wrapped cow head in hole. Cover hole with tin an start fire on it. 5-6 hours later take head out.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

that's a lotta work and a BIG MESS


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

We also did it in a hole, but instead of rock we lay cactus or agave leaves over the embers. Our soil was "clayish"and it turns hard and red like a hot iron. Have to burn the hole for a least 6-8 hrs with thick mesquite logs. We made a basket with agave leaves put the sack with the cow head in it and tie it with wire and lay it over the embers. The agave gives it a special flavor...

I've done cheeks in a dutch oven inside a smoker. You can get agave leaves at Fiesta and put them in the bottom to create a standoff, add water, wrap the cheeks in foil. Burn some thick logs over night.



AguaMala said:


> Just gonna come out an say it, being a poor Mexican growing up. We would get the cow heads an make our own barbacoa. The meat cooked on the bone personally I think taste better. We also ate the brains an eyes. Head was cooked outside in the ground. Start a fire an place river bottom rocks in fire, dig a deep enough hole (about 2-1/2deeper than head is tall) by now embers from should be about right. Shovel embers into hole minus rocks. Once embers in hole shovel a layer of the stones in to cover embers. Now place wet toet sacks on stones. Place wrapped cow head in hole. Cover hole with tin an start fire on it. 5-6 hours later take head out.


----------

